# I ordered them... but IDK what font to use!!!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I ordered three collars from Henry yesterday, before he can get to doing his thing, I need to pick a font for each one... this darn website have fifty million of them! Please ya'll pick your favorites and I'll reduce them from there.

dafont.com


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Seven Swordsmen BB Font | dafont.com

http://www.dafont.com/penguin-attack.font

Not from that site but I like it
http://cooltext.com/Download-Font-Excalibur+Logotype


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like the Seven Swordsmen one ^^ .. i also like the Celtic ones


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the Celtic writing too  That's what I'd pick


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i like this one

Aniron Font | dafont.com


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks you guys...even with ya'lls suggestions I've wrote down about 100 that i like in addition to those lol...

No, they don't have to be from this site, but this site alone has me going cross eyed with all of the possibilities. Add them here if you like them please!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here's another of my favorites. FontSpace has millions too. lol. It's also really cool you can type the example at the top of the screen and all the fonts will display the name so you don't have to see one by one.
Garton font by David Rakowski - FontSpace


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll Shana Im of no help cause it took me 2 hrs and then innie minnie mynnie MO! lolll


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good luck!!!


----------

